# blogs?



## Mouse (Sep 6, 2010)

I got bored and set up a tumblr blog. You and I will never agree

just wondering if anyone else uses it, or blogs in general...? not sure I see the point but I figured I'd give it a go.


----------



## notconnerR (Sep 6, 2010)

I have a tumblr. I think it's a great site and I put a lot of personal shit up on there.


----------



## carnytrash (Oct 3, 2010)

There's a couple of blogs I have, mostly b/c I really enjoy writing and people seem to like reading.

Decadence & Deviance - an inside look at the life of a Carny. There's a link to my personal blog on LJ, which is friends only b/c some losers like to stalk me.


----------



## MrD (Oct 5, 2010)

Sometimes Motion

computer-core photoblog


----------

